# 2000 New Beetle Gls 2.0 Burning Oil



## Dominic Vechiarelli (Jun 29, 2003)

I bought this Beetle with 25,000 miles. I now have 30,800 miles. I had an oil change at 28,000 miles. I just had to add a half a quart. Is it normal for a Beetle to burn a little oil. Also what grade oil should I being using. I also added oil at about 27,000 miles. Any other maintence that I should be doing. The car was previously owned by a girl in Virginia. And she had records of oil changes.


----------



## lenswerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: 2000 New Beetle Gls 2.0 Burning Oil (Dominic Vechiarelli)*

Welcome to the Vortex Dominic. The 2.0 is notorious for its oil usage. I had a 99 and added oil every 10 days or so. You'll find lots of post here and on http://www.newbeetle.org/ about this phenomenon. As for the grade of oil, I used 10W30, but there are other choices as well.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: 2000 New Beetle Gls 2.0 Burning Oil (Dominic Vechiarelli)*

Too bad you didn't get an owner's manual with the car. I don't understand how so many people misplace this valuable book. Anyway, you can go to http://www.vw.com, look at "Parts and Service", then "Maintenance" to look up the complete maintenance schedule for your NB.
Believe folks have posted that oil consumption up to 1 qt per 1000 miles is considered "acceptable" by VW. My '81 Audi 5000 used almost this much oil constantly for the 7 years I owned it. Consumption never got worse, and the engine stayed strong. 
I'd contact a VW dealer to see if they can offer any help or info; they have some kind of service program on this common problem with the 2.0L. Good luck
Dan


----------

